# Habitation Check



## krusada (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Im wondering if someone can reccommend to me a habitation check service near or in London? Just need electrics and gas looked at.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

how about Cranham they are on just off the M25 Junc 29

http://www.cranham.co.uk/information.php?info_id=8

Cranham Essex: 
Old Gailey Park, 
Southend Arterial Road, 
Upminster, 
Essex, 
RM14 1TJ
01277 222555


----------



## krusada (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks trek - I will have a chat to them. I also found the official register of MCEA qualified Motor Caravan Engineers... Mobile Caravan Engineers Website Hoping one of these guys will check out my electrics and gas setup.


----------



## krusada (Sep 11, 2009)

Unfortunately Cranham only service vehicles they sold previously. This seems impossible... there are no MCEA people in London?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

In addition to MCEA there is another network of trained engineers which includes myself.

Nationwide Leisure Assist www.leisureassist.co.uk

I attended the same training course as this guy whom I believe lives in the south east but can't remember exactly where

Phil Read 07710 514500

May be worth a call.

Trevor


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

London's a big place. A better clue to your location might help. If you are in the north then MG Caravan services at Hertford, GT caravans at Hatfield, or Donsons Motorhome services at Harpenden. All advertise in the magazines.
To the south, there is Chichester Caravans at Redhill.
Remember, hab check does not require a motorhome dealer, the services and damp issues are the same for a caravan.
Gerry


----------



## krusada (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Guys

Hope you don't mind me breaking in on this topic but can someone explain to me a little bit about a Habitation Certificate?

I live on the Isle of Man and this is the first time I have heard of it!!

Thanks for any assistance.

Peter


----------



## krusada (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Peter,

Its not a certificate as such as a check... some people get it annually on their motorhome to check gas/water/electrics/damp and everything before the season starts... I have been quoted anywhere from £89-£170 for it and what the checks include vary greatly... however I have found that the Motor Caravan Engineer Association guys are all very professional characters... they tend to have Corgi certs and electrical certs too... very handy chaps!

Many don't bother getting the Habitation Service done each year, but I am 'cos I just bought an old panel van conversion and the gas and electrics look a little dodgy - better to be safe than sorry I guess when it comes to important stuff like that!!


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Krusada

I am now clearer on this one.

Peter


----------

